# Strongswan s2s



## bsd_gkn (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello

I made a connection from point A to point B. I want to send all internet traffic through the tunnel.

How can I do the default routing?

(server:bsd
    client:ubuntu)

Thanks...


----------



## abishai (Apr 16, 2017)

```
rightsubnet=0.0.0.0/0
```


----------

